# Antler Scales Rock!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I still have lots of antler material and decided to try using it as scales for a Panther frame.

I started out with 18 mm multiplex, but thinned it down to 16 mm for a better balance.

Then, I cut of two slices from a thick antler part, sawed them out to fit the frame and glued them on. Then, the usual rasp, file and sanding job. Brown ink and linseed oil for the antique finish.

I am blown away by the look and feel of this slingshot, an instant favorite shooter now! The thick handle with the lower part beeing even thicker gives a fantastic grip.

Hammer grip, thumb+index support grip, flats, tubes, a very versatile frame indeed.





































Jörg


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Amazing slingshot!!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Joerg..
It looks awesome man!
Tom


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

VERY COOL JOERG!!!!!!! It matches perfectly too that wood color=the contrast!!








Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is probably my favorite slingshot I have seen from you. The fork tip and band attachment design is AWESOME! I want that design on a slingshot!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice, almost looks like your hand howester


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks very rustic indeed, well done sir!!

Versatile tips also FTW...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's very cool!
One of my favorites, and that's saying something since I like all of yours very much.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

very cool. Very original.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg
Very nice.Please bring it with you to the ECST.
Jay


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

now that is a beauty!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Joerg, Is this design available? I couldn't remember, was this the one that was made for Pete? When i searched for Panther i couldn't find anything. thanks, Dan.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I gave it to Dankung a while ago, but I don't think they liked it much. They said they wanted to use the fanged fork idea (really not mine), but make the fork higher and use a Cougar like handle. Then they brought out a version from a "famous" slingshot designer from Sri Lanka.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/agile-toucan-the-first-small-size-global-dankung-slingshot-p-395.html

I guess that is pretty much their adaption. Well, as long as it works for them that's OK. I still think the low "Phoenix" fork, the tube "guides" and the palm swell make my design the better slingshot.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

kinda is like a hand howitzer


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Just received note from Dankung that they want to put my design into production, should be finished in March. We will see!

Jörg


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Top Desing! i wait for the stainless steel version from Dankung! 
why the flat band head not a 90 ° angle to the handle?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Because it's a Phoenix design. Works really well. This is the straightest, strongest way a fork can be made.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Phoenix (bird rising from the ashes) (good name) I guess any slingshot that is not from the original form of the materials could be a "Phoenix". The "Phoenix Society" is a group dedicated to burn survivors and there recovery. Actually I am using this opportunity to promote this Society and the good work that it does. Here is a link to it. -- Tex-Shooter
http://www.phoenix-society.org/


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

this Slingshot will be the strong partner for my Cougar! with a wide Fork for big ammo! that is good!
i hope they make it truly like yours!


----------

